# American flag graphic on police cars divides Calif. town



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

American flag graphic on police cars divides Calif. town

"Some people feel the design is too aggressive while others are astonished that anyone would object to the American flag"

I'm sorry, I thought this was America?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Thankfully their city council voted to keep the patrol cars the way they are.

I saw a couple of their guys a few days ago at the funeral of the CHP sergeant who was killed out here last week and they were telling me that the vast majority of their citizens were all for it, as it should be.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Some peoples kids.

My department had to redo the graphics on several cars because the shop used gray (instead of white) vinyl on a black car. The cops all loved it but someone complained.

I think those cars look great.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"SOMEONE complained"

Now a days, that's all you need; SOMEONE. NOT EVERYONE, SOMEONE.

Fuck.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> "SOMEONE complained"
> 
> Now a days, that's all you need; SOMEONE. NOT EVERYONE, SOMEONE.
> 
> Fuck.


Toddlers, terrorists and the perpetually offended. Never ever give in to them.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I love it, it looks nice


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's different. Thought maybe a vet might be offended the flag was not properly displayed ?

Boston Fire has a partial graphic on some of its apparatus. Not sure what proper flag etiquette is. Partial display , not properly represented ?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The way things are, why not just put a WHITE Flag on the side of the cruisers.

Oh wait, it would be construed at a white SUPREMISIST statement. Shit, now-a-days you can't even GIVE UP without being accused of something.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I hope this “offended” era goes away. I get shit on frequently by the general public, and I’m never “offended”.. 

The people who shit on us day in and day out make it 150x more rewarding when you help someone out who is thankful, it’s nice to such people are still out there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just one nickel for every blue light or blue line flag I see would be a HUGE boon to the widows and orphans of cops. Put all that into a scholarship fund and you could pay for most kids to attend Northeastern for all five years!

Or Curry for a semester.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wonder how this design would go over in California:
Brown Deer Police unveils 'Thin Blue Line Squad'


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

The way things are going we will all be driving ice cream trucks.....


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Drebbin said:


> The way things are going we will all be driving ice cream trucks.....


...and someone will still be offended.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Drebbin said:


> The way things are going we will all be driving ice cream trucks.....





HistoryHound said:


> ...and someone will still be offended.


I'm LACTOSE INTOLERANT, and these Gestapo bastards just don't care!









Thin Blue Line, though in a far less elaborate way.


----------

